# handsaw guide



## hillpanther (Jun 24, 2012)

i made very simple but accurate handsaw guide to cut perfect 90 degree cut from scrap wood.
please have a look.
http://youtu.be/M9TR1BwYIY0


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

very useful tip


----------



## SebringDon (Jan 2, 2013)

very clever! Thanks for posting!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Great Idea HP!

Thank you.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

definitely creative!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I love it.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Pretty near little jig.


----------



## hillpanther (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanx everybody for appreciating.you can use same idea to make mitre cut as well.


----------

